#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Amari Hotels and Resort host Worlds Longest Longan Cake Exhibition

## dirtydog

*Amari Hotels and Resort host Worlds Longest Longan Cake Exhibition in North Pattaya.*
On Saturday Afternoon at the Central Festival Center in North Pattaya, His Serene Highness Prince Pisadaert Rajani, the Chairman of the Royal Project Foundation, opened a 4 day exhibition featuring the Worlds Longest Longan Cake which measures in at 76 meters in length. The exhibition has been organized by the Amari Orchid Resort and Tower in association with the Central Festival Center, the Royal Project and Pattaya City Hall in celebration of the forthcoming birthday of Her Majesty The Queen. Portions of the cake will be sold off and will be donated to the Amari Hotels & Resorts Baht for a Better Life Foundation charity, which helps underprivileged children and low income families. You can purchase a one meter long piece of the cake for only 699 Baht. This is the 5th year the Resort have organized such a event which is part of their community outreach program.

12
44
44

Pattaya One News
4

----------

